# Which Style of Forum Skin Do You Use?



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2006)

Now the new forum is up and running (and im growing to like it now I know where everything is) I just wondered what template everyone uses...I use oceanzero...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2006)

I just use Artakus for now. It came up as the default and it most closely resembles the old look. I'm not very particular about the look anyway, so it works for me.


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 1, 2006)

artakus man myself


----------



## Pisis (Apr 1, 2006)

artakus too


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

It is what I use at the moment anyway...


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 1, 2006)

Oceanzero here!


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2006)

Artakus if I'm honest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2006)

Right now I am using Filux2, but I change it all the time.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 2, 2006)

So hope we'll be able to use "Spitfire 3" and others in the future... 
But I need coop from the Admin...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2006)

We will see, I do not know how to add that stuff. I think that Horse will be the man to do that.


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2006)

Oceanzero too.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We will see, I do not know how to add that stuff. I think that Horse will be the man to do that.



Well probably adding the style as usual FTP/HTML/WWW stuff... But Horse seems to not be responding on my urgencies...


----------



## Henk (Apr 3, 2006)

Artakus for me too, I tried the others, but they did not work as nice as Artakus. 

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

Artakus cos it resembles d old theme


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

Pisis said:


> So hope we'll be able to use "Spitfire 3" and others in the future...
> But I need coop from the Admin...



No Pisis, you cannot stage a coup on the site. You will fail.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2006)

I use Filux...... The easiest one on the eyes for me....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2006)

filux 2.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

filux 1.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2006)

well atleast according to the poll one other guy uses filux 2.........


----------



## Twitch (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the desert camo look!


----------

